# Autoblog defekt?



## Stelzy (16. August 2007)

Hi,

mein Autoblog funktioniert nicht mehr seit Stufe 58, bin mittlerweile 61.

Hab die Option in meinen Einstellung angehakt für meinen Main-Char, leider tut sich im
Blog gar nichts mehr seitdem.

Was mach ich falsch, bzw. liegts an BLASC? Hab die Version V.0.1.6.2 Build 231.
Nur über Autoblog find ich im Blasc gar nichts.

Ach ja, Addon OneBag ist deaktiviert :-)

Danke und Gruss,
Andy


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2007)

Deine Charakter-Daten werden ja allgemein aktualisiert, also ist kein älteres Addon schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ich leite es mal weiter.


----------



## Leelos (16. August 2007)

Äh ja, wollte auch grad nen Thema machen...
Meine Charakteren werden zwar aktuallisiert aber es wird kein Auto-Blog erstellt :'(

Liebe Grüße,
Shantalya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stelzy (16. August 2007)

Hi Zam,

hat sich erledigt, hab BLASC deinstalliert und wieder installiert, geht :-)
Warum, keine Ahnung :-)

Trotzdem danke!

Gruss,
Andy


----------



## Dawni (18. August 2007)

Das Problem scheinen momentan wohl mehrere zu haben, dass es nicht mehr aktualisiert wird. 
Bei mir selber auch seit Freitag morgen der Fall.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealVoices (11. September 2007)

also einfach nur blasc neu installiern?


----------



## Déjamorte (12. September 2007)

Also bei mir hat er seit dem Blascupdate vom 9.9. das Problem, erst weder Charupdate noch Blog und seit ich dann gestern noch mal aufgefordert wurde upzudaten, 11.9., jetzt aktuallisiert er Level vom Char aber Rezepte und Taschen etc nicht und Autoblog is immer noch nicht.

Das mit dem Neuinstallieren hat mir vor ein paar Monaten schon mal geholfen, werde es heute noch mal checken.


----------



## Alamor (12. September 2007)

Seit ich meinen Untoten level (jetzt auf 14) wird ausschließlich das level meiner Charakter geautobloggt und sonst gar nichts und so wie ich sehe werden auch keine Rezepte, Skillpunkte, Rüstung usw geupdatet. Diese werden auch im Autoblog nicht angezeigt.

Ich denke mal da hat wer vergessen eine Funktion wieder zu aktivieren nach dem programmieren...passierte mir schon ein paar mal :-)


----------



## Sammies (15. September 2007)

Ich weis nicht genau ob das hier rein passt aber ich denke schon wollte kein neuen Thread erstellen dafür aber ich habe seit Donnerstag in meinem Profil diese stehen 
"Dieser Charakter wurde mit dem BLASCProfiler 2.6.1 erfasst. 
Es gibt bereits die Version 2.7.1.
Wir empfehlen die BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Verzeichnis auszuführen, 
um den BLASC-Client auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen."
Dieses habe ich auch gemacht erzog auch was aber das war es dann schon. 
Ich habe Blasc mal runter geworfen und wieder komplett mit den neusten Version drauf gespielt Tja immer noch das gleich in Grün.........
Und nun ?


----------

